# wie spricht thunderbird deutsch ?



## tim&struppi (2. Juli 2004)

Hallo,
nutzte die ganze Zeit Mozilla Mail. Nun hab ich mir thunderbird installiert was auch ohne große Probleme ging. Da Thunderbird ich Englisch war, wollte ich ihn Deutsch beibringen.
Dazu bin ich unter Help auf die Release Note gegangen, wo es ein Deutsches Sprachpaket gibt. Habe diese unter root installiert und anschließend mit
thunderbird -contentLocale de-DE -UILocale DE gestartet. Nichts passierte.
Wie kann ich das deutsche Sprachpaket noch unter Thunderbird installieren ?
Unter Extension habe ich auch nichts gefunden.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## Neurodeamon (4. Juli 2004)

Das geht soweit mir bekannt ist nur über den Konsolenbefehl (thunderbird -contentLocale  etc.) den Du schon verwendet hast. Aber es gibt einiges zu beachten. Wenn es Probleme gibt, wechlse den Befehl wieder zu Englisch und starte den Browser neu, danach änderst Du wieder die Sprache zu Deutsch und startest den Browser nochmal. Jetzt sollte es eigentlich funktionieren.

Ein Knackpunkt ist auch das Browserversion und die Sprachdatei füreinander bestimmt sind, nicht jede Sprachdatei funktioniert mit jeder Browserversion.

Naja, und es gibt noch die Möglichkeit eine bereits lokalisierte Thunderbird-Version zu installieren.


----------

